# 38 gallons....what can i possibly do with that???



## ghostmantis84 (Sep 2, 2008)

Recently was given a 38 gallon flexarium and flexitray from a friend, and i dint realise just how big it would be lol. Set it up and then realised to my horror that there's no way in heck that i can put mantids in this maaassive space.

Apart from selling on ebay can anyone help me, by either recommending a species that could happily live and be able to catch food in there or whether anyone would want it on the forum.

i know its a long shot but i gotta try


----------



## Giosan (Sep 2, 2008)

Can't you split the enclosure?


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's my advice: (I'm doing it currently)

Get a communal species, and put about 15 or so mantids in it (they need to be of housefly/bluebottle fly eating age), put a bunch of branchy sticks inside, add several flies, and wala.  I'll be posting pics of my current set up for my *Gongylus, gongylodes* in this thread later on today.  

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=9808


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 2, 2008)

As Giosan said , you can split it up into segments using plexiglass.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 2, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> As Giosan said , you can split it up into segments using plexiglass.


Doing that with the cage he has will be hard because his cage is nearly all net/screen.


----------



## harryallard (Sep 2, 2008)

lots and lots of diabolica, violin or ghosts


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 2, 2008)

harryallard said:


> lots and lots of diabolica, violin or ghosts


or dead leafs, texas unicrons, arizona unicorns, bruner's mantids, etc.


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 2, 2008)

And let's not forget Egyptians


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 2, 2008)

taiwan flowers, empussa, idolomorpha, go on a few days


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 2, 2008)

communal tank. hoping to do one w/ a 55.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 2, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> And let's not forget Egyptians


don't forget the tripodomantis, bolbena, and new zealands (I've had excellent success keeping these together)  :lol:


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> And let's not forget Egyptians


I had a bunch of those in a mini greenhouse awhile back. They bred like crazy. Males became food a lot of the time though.


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 2, 2008)

Rick said:


> I had a bunch of those in a mini greenhouse awhile back. They bred like crazy. Males became food a lot of the time though.


I remember that. Using that green house for anything now?


----------



## Quake (Sep 8, 2008)

I suggest it as a breeding cage for a larger species. If you put some sticks and obstacles it will be the perfect size for the male to run off if you can't attend them. Also, if you can't find a use for it, I could use it. Where are you located?


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 8, 2008)

Rick said:


> I had a bunch of those in a mini greenhouse awhile back. They bred like crazy. Males became food a lot of the time though.


i've read a story of the M. pharaonica laying 23 fertiles.


----------



## ghostmantis84 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quake said:


> I suggest it as a breeding cage for a larger species. If you put some sticks and obstacles it will be the perfect size for the male to run off if you can't attend them. Also, if you can't find a use for it, I could use it. Where are you located?


Im in the Uk, but thanks to the advice im going to try and give it a go.

ill post some pictures when its all set up


----------

